
Towards a taxonomy of cliches in Space Opera - deegles
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2016/03/towards-a-taxonomy-of-cliches-.html
======
venomsnake
Some of them are good. Some - not so much. Aside from my universe my rules:

The first colonies will be either mining or agriculture. The whole point of
colonies is resources extraction. If we build installation inside the moon the
odds of it working a billion years from now are not that low. Any space engine
that is manufactured en masse will be simple to operate and safe for the
observer - we have good example - the ICE.

A lot of the stupid stuff are actually problems that we will have to solve for
cross galactic space flight to exist at all.

